# bearings



## pollaccia (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, I would like to hear from people that have replaced the bearings in the x2 mini mill. Do I need any special tools, presses etc.  If you have done this upgrade I would like to know.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I know I was able to get new bearings on a new spindle with just a propane torch, and I spun the spindle on the lathe and hit it with 220 to 600 grit sand paper.

As far as pulling a bearing off the spindle I am not sure if you would need to use and arbor press or what.


----------



## Dunc1 (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects.aspx 
offers dismantling/re-assembly of some mini machines. No X2 specifically, but hopefully, what is there offers some ideas.


----------

